# FDA Doesn't Want E-Cigs Marketed as Safer Than Tobacco Cigarettes



## Alex (26/9/14)

source

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

the lengths they would go to....


----------



## zadiac (26/9/14)

Good luck to them. They will not succeed.


----------

